# MySQL fails to start



## balanga (Apr 14, 2016)

I have just been following instructions for installing FAMP here:

https://www.digitalocean.com/commun...ache-mysql-and-php-famp-stack-on-freebsd-10-1

When I try to start mysql_server I get:-


```
root@FreeBSD:/usr/local # service mysql_server status
mysql_server does not exist in /etc/rc.d or the local startup
directories (/usr/local/etc/rc.d)
```

Here is filelist of /usr/local/etc/rc.d


```
drwxr-xr-x   2 root  wheel     12 Apr 14 08:55 ./
drwxr-xr-x  12 root  wheel     29 Apr 14 09:05 ../
-r-xr-xr-x   1 root  wheel   6219 Feb  1 04:41 apache24*
-r-xr-xr-x   1 root  wheel    678 Mar 29  2015 git_daemon*
-r-xr-xr-x   1 root  wheel   1823 Feb  1 04:41 htcacheclean*
-r-xr-xr-x   1 root  wheel  11815 Sep  4  2015 isc-dhcpd*
lrwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel      9 Sep  4  2015 isc-dhcpd6@ -> isc-dhcpd
-r-xr-xr-x   1 root  wheel   2187 Apr 12 05:46 mysql-server*
-r-xr-xr-x   1 root  wheel   3559 Feb  1 16:01 nginx*
-r-xr-xr-x   1 root  wheel    832 Apr  7 13:09 pbid*
-r-xr-xr-x   1 root  wheel    770 Feb 11 14:25 php-fpm*
-r-xr-xr-x   1 root  wheel   1021 Mar 29  2015 svnserve*
```


/etc/rc.conf does contain:

```
mysql_enable="yes"
```


Anyone know what I'm missing?

I tried this on a different machine the other day and everything just worked as was pointed out in the tutorial.

I'm running this in a jail if that makes any difference.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 14, 2016)

It's `service mysql-server start`.


----------



## balanga (Apr 14, 2016)

Yes I know, but the error msg is the same


----------



## Juha Nurmela (Apr 14, 2016)

balanga said:


> I try to start mysql_server





SirDice said:


> mysql-server



Glasses on 
Juha


----------



## balanga (Apr 14, 2016)

Woops!!!


----------

